# How can I get my light bulb to sit higher in the vivarium?



## SamN (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I want to know the best way I can get my light bulb to sit higher in the vivarium.

This is how it currently is:

















My vivarium is 4' x 2' x 2' and ideally I would like to move the bulb slightly further in (just a few inches to the left). I can't do that currently as it'd be too low and my beardie would be too close to it when she basks up on the log. Currently she doesn't tend to bask up on the log which is more than likely due to where the light/heat is coming from.

Does anyone cut holes in the top of the vivarium and somehow fix the bulb so it sits up higher? If so, what would I need in terms of insulation to stop heat escaping out the top and to stop the wooden vivarium getting hot.

Any advice would be appreciated!

Cheers
Sam


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get a roof mounted ceramic bulb holder like this but that will give you little gain. 

If I were you I'd buy a dome reflector, like this one and cut a circular hole in the viv slightly larger (a few mm) than the size of the dome reflector. Mesh the hole from the inside and place the dome reflector on top of the mesh. This will give the whole height of the viv and will loose minimal heat due to the reflector.


----------



## SamN (Jul 17, 2012)

I will do some measurements later and see if that bulb holder you first linked to will allow me enough space but I have a feeling it won't.

The second one you linked to looks like a good option, would the light beam be quite concentrated though? If that makes sense? As in, not such a wide angle as it would be without.

I do actually have a spare one of these which is similar I guess but would mean I have to cut a massive hole in the top of the vivarium. That could be another option though.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a tried and tested method and works well. THAT dome reflector would have a highly concentrated beam yes, I just linked that one as its the first I found, if you wanted a wide beam of light get a larger dome. If the one you have isn't suitable I have a fairly large metal one you can have for cheap, it's brand new, never been used, decided it was too big.


----------



## SamN (Jul 17, 2012)

Well the one I have may be suitable I don't know. The only reason I doubted it was because I am slightly reluctant to cut a large hole in the top of my viv, but if that's the best way to do it, I will do it 

Are the glow dome reflectors good to use for Beardies?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha, I know what you mean. Just use a jigsaw or a large circular drill cutter (if you can get one big enough), should be able to cut the circle in one go then and can just glue the wood back in if its not suitable. Although I'm pretty sure it'll be fine! Nothing wrong with those glow ones at all, I have bought a couple in the past down to convenience. The glow part is pretty useless to be honest so it's just like a normal reflector, just less reflective!


----------



## SamN (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah that was my plan, just to use a jigsaw and do it in one go.

Are the reflectors more efficient then as opposed to the glow one? Or should I just use the glow one I already have? I will do some research on that 

I am going to order a reflector for my UV tube soon too as I think that'd be beneficial.

Cheers for the quick replies!


----------

